# Scary sex dream why?



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

During the early phase of our marriage I once had a dream that terrified me. Let me elaborate. We were living in an old rented house with beds in it that were about 40-50 years old. The beds were sturdy and metal framed to last a lifetime. One night when I decided to paint our bedroom my wife and I slept in another room in the house. That night my wife and I made passionate love to each other- or so I thought. I awoke in the morning trembling and covered in sweat only to find out I had not made love to my wife at all! The dream was so incredibly real and it was definitely my wife's face in the dream. I was convinced I had either made love to the ghost of a former occupant or that a Succubus had taken possession of me. 

Is it unusual to dream of someone when they are right beside you? I cannot figure out the terror factor. Should I not have been proud to have had such a vivid dream? Why did it scare me?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

From your post, you sound like you have belief in the possibility of something supernatural. Honestly, I'm not touching that.

Dreams are your subconscious puking up a bunch of stuff that your conscious mind can't sort out. Dreams are spoken in a different language than what your waking thoughts understand.

Let dreams happen, don't worry about a "message".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you have feelings that there was something supernatural in the house before that night?

And to answer your question about dreaming of having sex with the person you are sleeping next to.. Yep I've done that a lot. When it happens I wake up and tell my husband how much fun we had... but he says he missed it all.. bummer for him. :rofl:


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It happens to me every so often. Usually it's when she is ovulating or slightly before her period. For me it might be due to some pheromones that she exudes I don't really know. 

I do know that there is a Japanese ghost story where this happens to a fellow who left his first wife to seek fortune with another wife who had a rich well positioned father. After becoming successful in his career he was reminded that his first wife was his true love. His second wife was greedy and selfish. So the fellow left his second wife to search for his first wife. He finds her spinning thread at their old house and they have a night of love. When he awakes he is lying next to a head of hair which then animates and goes after him. Her spirit was seeking revenge and his night of love was really with the ghost or he went crazy. The story is ambiguous. 

This is one of the Kwaidan stories but I don't remember the actual title. You didn't leave another wife did you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

meson said:


> It happens to me every so often. Usually it's when she is ovulating or slightly before her period. For me it might be due to some pheromones that she exudes I don't really know.
> 
> I do know that there is a Japanese ghost story where this happens to a fellow who left his first wife to seek fortune with another wife who had a rich well positioned father. After becoming successful in his career he was reminded that his first wife was his true love. His second wife was greedy and selfish. So the fellow left his second wife to search for his first wife. He finds her spinning thread at their old house and they have a night of love. When he awakes he is lying next to a head of hair which then animates and goes after him. Her spirit was seeking revenge and his night of love was really with the ghost or he went crazy. The story is ambiguous.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don"t think its a DAMN big issue like its just normal sometimes i had dreams some are really bad but i don't believe in taro or any superstitious beliefs


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Paint fumes can do that to you. Especially if you buffed any paint down before painting. Lead paint, ya know. Messes with the mind, the sweating is all part of the neurotoxicity. Kind of loosens up the gap between reality and fantasy. If the painting part was in your dream, too, I don't have a clue. Have you had any dreams now that a kid comes to knock on your door in the middle of the night? If not, no problem. Safest sex ever is only in your mind. I wouldn't really give it too much effort of thought except to relish the dream/nightmare for what it was, a demonstration of the true capabilities of the mind: dreams vs. reality...where is the dividing line, really?


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was young as a Catholic when making the sign of the cross the actions were accompained by the words : _In the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Ghost, Amen._ The _Holy Ghost_ is now commonly referred to as the _Holy Spirit._ So yes a belief in Ghosts and Spirits has been taught to me through my religion. 

I have worked with both paint and strong chemicals over the years and I never have had a reaction to paint - which as I recall was an emulsion at the time. I can count on one hand the amount of vivid nightmares I've had over the years and all of the others could be rationalized away. This one came out the blue, caught me unaware and the terror it unleashed has lingered with me to this day. It makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end thinking of it even now almost 2 decades later.

I don't know was it a warning of some sort about either future actions or my future state of mind. I found it curious to learn some years later that my wife had acted as baby-sitter a number of times to a child who later on as an adult went on to commit murder.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

But if it was in an old house and you buffed down the existing paint or even cleaned before painting, you could have got a hefty dose of lead. It would be enough to cause you to have had that dream.

I do think that any kind of chemical disturbance, even allergies, can make your brain more lucid and receptive to what's referred to as 'supernatural'. I have been identified by some as a shaman because of my innate ability to detect truth. Even my stbxh remarked to me that he thought I was spying on him because I always seemed to know where he was, what he was doing...and what really creeped him out, what he was thinking when it was drifting off from our relationship. I once remarked to someone that they'd gone too far and that it would come to know good. He said it was a threat and I tried to explain, no, it's karma my grandmother gifted to me as she was the same way as I am. He said it was a bunch of BS trying to scare him but he died within the year. I guess it wasn't pretty. None of it my fault, just stating the truth. I don't know what will happen to my stbxh. I hope he stops whatever he's doing to bring evil into his life before it takes him down. He has associated with other people who also do nothing to protect themselves spiritually, just leave themselves open to being used for no good. All of this scares me enough to have cut ties with him. Like you, I don't think it's all heebie-jeebie. I had visions when I was younger and I'll stick by them. 

I think that you can open yourself to seeing things you need to see in your sleep, when you can't really see them in your waking life. But also I think that neurochemistry can do strange things. Once when I had pneumonia as a result of allergic reaction, I 'heard' the front door open and slam shut. It scared me into wakefulness and sent a jolt of adrenaline through my system. A much needed one because I might have suffocated due to tracheal swelling. So my brain created what it needed, out of thin air, to save my life. From a biological perspective, this makes perfect sense and is admirable. Preservation of the species and survival instinct and all that. But on a spiritual level, having had this happen is something of a miracle. 

I do not think that the natural environment and the spiritual environment work separately, but in tandem, and like any other circumstance, take advantage when opportunity knocks. 

Once I was in an earthquake and sleeping very soundly, very very pregnant, in a hospital waiting to give birth (outside of Tokyo). I dreamed I was back in Mississippi and my friends' dog was under my bed trying to get me to wake up to let it out to pee in the middle of the night (as it used to do). I love brains. They are much more entertaining and personalized than movies or books. 

Have you ever watched the movie 'Waking Life'? I think you would like it very much. I need to watch it again. I have a feeling it's very different each time you might watch it. Last time I watched it, it had something about a Tango and also Bozo the Clown. I want to see what is memorable this time around.


----------



## marriedinpei (Jan 15, 2012)

I have had a couple similar type of sexual dreams as part of a nocturnal emission. On both occassions, it happened when my wife was away.


----------

